# Overflow on fresh water tank - Swift Sundance



## Nauplia (Sep 30, 2007)

First of all, my Swift Sundance has been excellent in all respects. Just over 2 years old with multiple trips to Europe as well as the UK and it has never missed a beat. Nothing has broken or fallen off. Maybe the build quality is not top notch - but neither was the purchase price. You get what you pay for!

Only annoying problem is water gushing out of the fresh water tank overflow when travelling. Start a journey with a full tank and after 20 miles it is only one third full. Normally no problem but when we go off surfing for the day we take the Swift so that we can have a hot shower after a day in the sea. There is no water available to top it up so very meagre shower when you really want a luxury one. Even in a wetsuit, the sea off N Devon in winter is very cold after a couple of hours!

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Nauplia said:


> First of all, my Swift Sundance has been excellent in all respects. Just over 2 years old with multiple trips to Europe as well as the UK and it has never missed a beat. Nothing has broken or fallen off. Maybe the build quality is not top notch - but neither was the purchase price. You get what you pay for!
> 
> Only annoying problem is water gushing out of the fresh water tank overflow when travelling. Start a journey with a full tank and after 20 miles it is only one third full. Normally no problem but when we go off surfing for the day we take the Swift so that we can have a hot shower after a day in the sea. There is no water available to top it up so very meagre shower when you really want a luxury one. Even in a wetsuit, the sea off N Devon in winter is very cold after a couple of hours!
> 
> Any ideas anyone?


Can you PM us with your contact details please?Peter.


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

same happens on our bessacarr, i just blame it on the driver (not me) she's just thumped me whilst i'm typing this...

one solution would be to fit a valve to the overflow - and turn it off whilst travelling, unfortunately, the first time you didn't open it whilst filling - you'd know why you have an overflow...

Mark


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*overflow of water tank*

Please contact us with your postcode (if you are first owner)or build number. Failing that please leave us your telephone number so that we can talk to you

Regards
Kath


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Velvettones said:


> same happens on our bessacarr, i just blame it on the driver (not me) she's just thumped me whilst i'm typing this...
> 
> one solution would be to fit a valve to the overflow - and turn it off whilst travelling, unfortunately, the first time you didn't open it whilst filling - you'd know why you have an overflow...
> 
> Mark


wouldnt the water just come out of the fill hole if the overflow was closed?


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

I have also had a similar problem on my Ace Modena. The over flow is a stand pipe in the tank that also doubles up as an air vent. I solved the problem by extending the standpipe to a higher location ( the water pump suction fitting) with a length of flexible hose and hose clip. Poor Swift design really!! 
Regards 
Roger


----------



## johnk854 (Oct 27, 2014)

*swift sundance 530lm water tank issue*

Bit of a longshot - has anyone come up with a solution for this issue?


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: swift sundance 530lm water tank issue*



> Bit of a longshot - has anyone come up with a solution for this issue?


Yes. It sounds similar to the overflow on my Knaus Sun Ti.

A couple of us came up with different methods of fitting a one-way valve to the top of the stand pipe overflow. Have a read of this thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-117893-how-do-you-drain-down-your-water-tank.html

Morph


----------

